# Hello from Frankfurt



## KateM (Apr 5, 2010)

Just wanted to quickly introduce Charlie to you all. He's my chocolate brown VW Camper. He's old and slow, but he never lets me down. I've had him for about 4 years and most of the time we are wild-camping around Europe with the odd trip to see family scattered around the UK.

Kate


----------



## Belgian (Apr 5, 2010)

Herzlich Wilkommen, Kate


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Apr 5, 2010)

*welcome*

Welcome to the wildys Kate
thats a nice looking van there.
Who worries if it is slow,
gives you more time to enjoy 
the surrounds.
might save on speeding tickets as well.

weez
Tony


----------



## lenny (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi and welcome Kate Charlie looks the business, well done.


----------



## ellisboy (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice van Kate


----------

